# Best laptop for linux

## n4than

Hi to all, i'm a new user   :Very Happy: 

I'm looking for a best laptop for linux ..for acpi,video resolutions, audio quality , centrino features.

Toshiba satellite m30 154 is a good one , but someone tells me that are a lot of problem with audio drivers and acpi.

please help me , i don't want to use windows   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gruffi

I'm very happy with my Acer TravelMate 803 LMib

It's the same as the Acer TravelMate 803 Lci except the LMib has a DVD burner.

Check this out:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78780

----------

## trapperjohn

If you don't fear their pricing, buy an IBM laptop. They offer the best Linux support.

----------

## dc2rpt

Hi 

 *n4than wrote:*   

> Hi to all, i'm a new user  :D 
> 
> I'm looking for a best laptop for linux ..for acpi,video resolutions, audio quality , centrino features.
> 
> Toshiba satellite m30 154 is a good one , but someone tells me that are a lot of problem with audio drivers and acpi.
> ...

 

I hade a M30 some day ago in my fingers... 

- Audio (kernel 2.4.22, alsa-driver 0.9.2, snd-intel8x0) was working fine.

- ACPI in general should work. But in the kernel is a acpi extension for some toshiba-specific features (display contrast-access via /proc etc), this doesn't work. The Problem is, Toshiba has changed in newer machines the BIOS, but this part of the kernel supports only the older bios. Maybe this changes in ne future. 

cu Thomas

----------

## n4than

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I hade a M30 some day ago in my fingers... 
> 
> - Audio (kernel 2.4.22, alsa-driver 0.9.2, snd-intel8x0) was working fine.
> ...

 

Uhmmm maybe the best notebook is acer TM800, right? 

There are a lot of docs about installing and configuration linux with acer tm800.

Maybe toshiba is some steps behind?

Have you  put on 2.6 kernel ?

Thx !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jon Beilin

dell i8600 (&d800 since they're the same thing pretty much) are both very easy to set up with either the 2.4 or 2.6 kernel.

----------

## Arae

Whichever one you get, I'd suggest you to make sure that suspend-to-ram works under linux, as there are only a few brands (I believe IBM is one of them) out there that sleeps correctly under kernel 2.6.  I have a Acer 803 here, while everything else works, it's a pain to not have suspend-to-ram works.

----------

## Moled

I need to get a new laptop next week and it will probably be an ibm

how are peoples experiences with suspend to disc?

----------

## Halcy0n

Well, if you want to check what problems other people have run into when trying to get linux running on their laptops, check out: http://www.linux-laptop.net/ .  I have a Compaq Evo N800c.  So far, I have everything working except the wlan, which my friend had working in 2.4, but does not work in 2.6 because the card breaks the USB 2.0 standard.  I'm hoping for a workaround sometime soon  :Smile: 

----------

## n4than

Someone have problems with XFree configuration and console with WIDE SCREEN monitor?

 :Wink: 

----------

